

Twosides.co still the most promising startup idea to you - FredBrach
http://www.tractup.com

======
arkitaip
It's a commendable project but it's very naive to think that more and better
data is what's keeping people from from engaging in better debates or
politics. I've seen similar platforms and what happens is that people continue
preaching to the choir.

